# [Oracle 11] Retours d'expérience sur l'installation

## arnaud_moi

Bonjour,

J'essaie en vain d'installer Oracle 11 64 bits sur ma Gentoo, et je bloque sur un bon paquet de messages d'erreur lors de l'opération de link dans le processus d'installation.

J'ai bien trouvé ce post sur le forum (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-581228.html) ainsi que d'autres howto qui disent plus ou moins la même chose pour 10G.

Voilà les deux premières erreurs que je rencontre :

http://btf2010.free.fr/ora_error01.png

http://btf2010.free.fr/ora_error02.png

Si quelqu'un a déjà installé ce produit en 64bits, je serais ravis d'avoir un retour sur les modifications à entreprendre pour que l'installation se déroule bien.

Arnaud

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Et sinon ça parle de quoi en allant voir le détail des messages d'erreurs dans les logs comme conseillé par le message d'erreur en question  :Wink:  ?

Et pour ton installation, l'utilisation de l'ebuild...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * dev-db/oracle-instantclient-basic
> 
>      Available versions:  10.2.0.3-r1!f (~)11.1.0.7.0!f (~)11.2.0.0.2-r1!f ~*11.2.0.1-r1!f
> ...

  (et bien évidemment les autres tels que dev-db/oracle-instantclient-odbc etc...)

.....n'est pas utile ?  (après je n'ai pas manipulé oracle hein donc je dis peut-être des bêtises)

----------

## arnaud_moi

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Et sinon ça parle de quoi en allant voir le détail des messages d'erreurs dans les logs comme conseillé par le message d'erreur en question  ?
> 
> 

 

Le messaqge qui revient à chaque fois lors de la compilation d'outil comme tnsping, sqlplus, etc est :

INFO: /lib/librt.so.1: undefined reference to `__pthread_unwind@GLIBC_PRIVATE'

/lib/librt.so.1: undefined reference to `__fortify_fail@GLIBC_PRIVATE'

/lib/librt.so.1: undefined reference to `__vdso_clock_gettime@GLIBC_PRIVATE'

Le problème du unwind est cité dans le post que j'ai linké, le soucis est qu'en respectant ce qui est conseillé, cela ne fonctionne pas mieux.

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Et pour ton installation, l'utilisation de l'ebuild...
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> * dev-db/oracle-instantclient-basic
> ...

 

Je n'ai pas besoin du client pour installer le produit serveur.

----------

## arnaud_moi

En farfouillant sur le forum Oracle, j'ai trouvé une info non encore citée dans le forum Gentoo :

"It has worked for me with flag -lrt (and not with -lc) inside $ORACLE_HOME/lib/ldflags and $ORACLE_HOME/lib/sysliblist"

Il semble qu'en plus du commutateur -lrt, le commutateur -lc soit utilisé (à voir, le hasard n'existe pas en informatique). De plus, et c'est ce qu'il me manquait, il faut modifier le fichier sysliblist ET le fichier ldflags.

Mon install ne m'a généré qu'un message d'erreur, j'y jette un oeil rapidement, je recommencerai une install depuis 0 pour maitriser le sujet et en faire un Wiki. Si des personnes sont intéressées pour y participer, je suis preneur.

Bonne soirée à tous,

Arnaud

----------

